# TDA 2030 No Amplifica bien



## juan_inf (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola amigos, implemente este amplificador  http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf  , tengo un pequeño problema, les comento, enciendo el amplificador, utilizo la salida de audio de la pc, o de una radio para la entrada del amplificador, y se escucha muy bajito ( para que se den una idea como un auricular al ponerselo ) , estando a maxima potencia el potenciometro y el volumen de entrada.La unica modificacion que realize en el circuito fue que los 2 Diodos 1N5004 los remplaze por 1N4007 , los capacitores por unos de mayor voltaje ya que no consegui de 16v, le puse de 24v y algunos de 50v y a la resistencia de 1 ohmio de 12w que esta especificada que mal (supongo porque nunca vi de 12w :S ) , le puse una de 1w para asegurarme pero viendo en el video es de 1/2w ( pero eso no es relevante ) utilizo la alimentacion de la fuente de pc para el ampli que es de 12v de 10amp.
la verdad no entiendo porque no amplifica esto  . Alguno les paso algo parecido  bueno desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo y si pueden darme alguna idea me avisan , gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2009)

Tenes dos alternativas:
1- Le haces la pregunta al sitio que publicó ese amplificador, que sería lo lógico.
2- Usas el buscador y *buscás *en este foro, por que hay como 20000000 de amplificadores con ese chip...y veo que ni te has preocupado en mirar ahí...


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 31, 2009)

hola juan-inf, el montaje de la pagina que mencionas, funciona con fuente simetrica, que tiene un voltaje positivo(terminal 5 del ci) y otro negativo (terminal 3 del ci), los diodos que suguiere la pagina es para que no tengas una caida del rendimiento del amplificador, cuando solicites de el la maxima potencia permitida.


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 31, 2009)

esta raro eso , yo de esa pagina web ensamble el tda2050 y funciona de maravilla , puede ser algun componente defectuso , resistencia , condensador etc.


----------



## juan_inf (Nov 1, 2009)

sisi es re loco eso , veo que a mi solo me pasa jeje , tal vez un componente no deja amplificar  la verdad no se me ocurre nada como solucionarlo


----------



## RaFFa (Nov 1, 2009)

coincido con jorge morales, esos chips funcionan con una tensión simétrica, es decir, +V,0V y -V, si según tu estas alimentando el amplificador con una fuente de pc..., de donde sacas la rama negativa?,es decir no me he aclarado bien las fuentes de pc dependiendo de lo antiguas que sean tienen o no una rama negativa pero con una pequeñiiiiisima corriente comparada con la que el amplificador te va a demandar. yo que tu revisaria eso y me haria con una fuente lineal simetrica y va que arde.

Un saludo.


----------



## juan_inf (Nov 1, 2009)

gracias raffa y morales por la ayuda  , como haria una fuente lineal simetrica? o me tengo que comprar un tranformador ??


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 1, 2009)

hola juan-inf, en el buscador o en el apartado de este foro,puedes buscar la fuente que necesitas


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Feb 28, 2010)

hola como les va?

bueno ya estando en esto de los amplificadores con tda 2030, quiero que sepan que poseo un tocadiscos zonda sm-750 en muy buen estado salvo que un canal no se oye en absoluto este tocadiscos trae un amplificador de 12.5 +12.5 w y si, adivinaron. trabaja con un par de tda 2030 no le he querido meter mano pero quiero saver si el problema viene de el amplificador o de otra parte (eso como formalidad) ya que hice mediciones y de hecho el canal derecho (el que no se oye) me dio una lectura de 10 volts obviamente eso no deveria pasar. si me pueden dar un poco de informacion ya podria ir mas orientado para meterle mano.

de antemano muchas gracias y muchos saludos tambien.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 28, 2010)

El integrado internamente tiene un corto en los transistores de salida, y eso se soluciona cambiando el integrado.
Revisa por pura rutina, capacitores inflados o despansurrados (que se les sale el papel por un lado del sello de goma).


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Mar 1, 2010)

te agradesco antiworldx parece ser que solo fallo el integrado.

asta la proxima bye


----------



## chench2 (Sep 9, 2010)

el voltaje de 12 volts es decorriente  alterna  AC  y  es el que necesitas

 una fuente de pc es de corriente directa  DC y no te va a funcionar


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 9, 2010)

chench2 dijo:


> el voltaje de 12 volts es decorriente  alterna  AC  y  es el que necesitas
> 
> una fuente de pc es de corriente directa  DC y no te va a funcionar



PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERDON????  
pero que barbaridad acabo de leer?


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

esque habla de estos ac y dc:


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 10, 2010)

Hooo perdon perdon! no pues entonces si, gracias por explicarme mi estimado coyote... asi si debe de empezar por el AC, si no pues nomas se escuchara un semiciclo y no servira... jajaja


----------



## Juanlulo (Sep 10, 2010)

Cuidao con Chench2, o no tiene ni idea  o pretende quemarte el ampli. Casi todos los  circuito electronicos funciona con continua, si le pones alterna destruccion instantenea asegurada.
Tendras que hacerte una fuente con reguladores de 18v utilizando los clasicos 7818 y 7918 que será lo mas facil. en la red encontraras muchas.


----------



## chench2 (Sep 11, 2010)

perdon por no explicarme vien


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 11, 2010)

exacto, no me tomes a mal pero para evitar malentendidos deberias presentar la mayor cantidad de datos para que sea lo mas entendible posible, me supongo que te referias al problema del primer post, no lo mencionaste, ya que en este tema se trataron dos problemas, y tambien deberias poner una explicacion del porque de lo que comentas(como tu ultimo comentario), para que no te tomen por tonto,
espero no te ofenda


----------

